# 3 pups left (South Dakota)



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm sorry but that looks like a byb. APRI isn't a legit registry. It looks like they are breeding whatever they can get their hands on.

Actually, since they breed goldens, maltese, yorkies, and dacshunds, I would be thinking puppy mill too. Yuck.


----------



## Rukiri (Feb 16, 2012)

The current litter is AKC registered and had it confirmed by the AKC, I'm well aware of APRI.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, if you read the website, the pups come with registration papers, if available....


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought people weren't allowed to try to sell puppies through GRF


----------



## Rukiri (Feb 16, 2012)

Sally's Mom said:


> Well, if you read the website, the pups come with registration papers, if available....


Yup, and I have visted the place personally and it's very nice. The pups have plenty of toys, were always happy and wanted to play.

I'm kinda like an employer I do background checks on the sire and dam's backround. The litter I purchased from is AKC and confirmed by the AKC.

At this time they are only breeding Golden Retrievers as I did not see any other breeds on the very large property.

The pups were at richmand, SD as was I so I even played with my pup then and he seemed fine. 

I did remove the link but just replaced it with the kennels name.

I would consider this more of a home based kennel than anything else, it's not a large operation, there's generally 2 to 3 litters a year, generally 4-5 months a part. Of course I don't know everything about breeding and how long one should wait, the Sire this year had 2 litters but with 2 seperate Dam's. If there is a 3rd litter it'd be 2 different sire's and dam's. 

I wouldn't go by websites alone, if you can drive out there and check out the pups and parents to see how they are and if it's a good buy. They're not perfect breeders as in breeding to the highest quality possible but certainly not a puppy factory.. If it was a true puppy mill you'd see 3-4 litters as the mill would certainly have more than just 1 sire and dam. 

They started in '07 so I would consider them "new" breeders.

I did think it was a BYB until I did a background check and the AKC said everything checked out and the pups should be great compainions and mine certainly was when I was with him last weekend. My aussie certainly likes him^^


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Rukiri said:


> Yup, and I have visted the place personally and it's very nice. The pups have plenty of toys, were always happy and wanted to play.
> 
> I'm kinda like an employer I do background checks on the sire and dam's backround. The litter I purchased from is AKC and confirmed by the AKC.
> 
> ...


Oh ok, since you have done the background check, you know that all of their dogs don't have all four health clearances, therefore making them a BYB? BYBs can breed AKC pups. AKC means almost absolutely nothing.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> At this time they are only breeding Golden Retrievers as I did not see any other breeds on the very large property.


I googled and came up with a webpage with links for each breed. And of course on their webpage, they say quite proudly that they are a growing business... 

They had a maltese litter in March.

They apparently had a Yorkie litter in May.

I see now that they've gotten out of daschunds, but refer to a breeder who bought puppies from them in the past.  

And going by their website, they have also bred shelties. 

And googling further - they also breed mutts. Morkies (yorkie and maltese mixes). 

And previously bred other mutts, charmingly named Dorkies (yorkie and daschund mixes).

And CKC - I believe stands for "Continental Kennel Club" I think. They sell most of their puppies with that registration. Or they sell with no papers at all. <- The reason why they do that is because they very likely have dogs with limited registration that they are breeding. The APRI registration too, it very likely the same thing. They have a female and a male who have AKC/APRI registration. The other dogs have AKC/CKC registration. 

AKC papers are not breeding rights! 



> They started in '07 so I would consider them "new" breeders.


Actually 2007 was when their first golden had her last litter. They apparently have been around since 1992 and apparently quite busy putting boy dogs and female dogs together to produce puppies for sale. 

*** Our first golden was a byb. He had full registration, which means if we were inclined, we could have bred him and produced puppies with registration. Having AKC registration does not mean that the breeder is legit. That first golden died when he was 6 because of something that was very likely hereditary. His father and a few littermates died of the same thing. That why you do not buy from people who have no clue what they are doing and are simply breeding everything and anything.


----------



## Rukiri (Feb 16, 2012)

Megora said:


> I googled and came up with a webpage with links for each breed. And of course on their webpage, they are a growing business...
> 
> They had a maltese litter in March.
> 
> ...


Was a long time family friend, asked that same question when I was there checking it out.

I will say this, mine loves to cuddle and play. 

I can confirm that I have had family and friends buy dogs from this kennel, they're all doing great. 

I think they're new, they do it part time, but want to grow over time to the point where that's all they do. The kids and mom are always there so that could be a good thing.

If I was buying a show dog, I certainly wouldn't buy here, but for hunting/companion no problem.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> If I was buying a show dog, I certainly wouldn't buy here, but for hunting/companion no problem.


This isn't about "show dogs". This is about padding the pockets of backyard breeders and glorified backyard breeders who do nothing but breed these dogs. 

A couple of those dogs, looking at the pedigrees (or lack of pedigrees) - I would assume they were bred when just a year old. 

And again all of that other registration stuff - it just is them trying to look legit and sell puppies. There are a lot of breeders out there who do cwap like this - especially since they do no health checks on their dogs or anything. They just breed everything they can get their grubby hands on.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Rukiri, I do hope you stick around and educate yourself on what makes a reputable breeder...hoping to make a living on the backs of your dogs is not a breeder I ever intend to support and not the type that the GRCA supports either.

And for your own situational awareness, I know of a breeder in Oklahoma that comes off as the one to two litters a year raised in the house when in reality they have kennels located on acreage away from the house and show puppy buyers pedigrees for dogs that aren't the actual sire & dam and come off as nice people. They are educated & well off (thanks in part to pumping out goldens for 20+ years and selling them for a mere $500 a pup) but don't care where there pups end up (many find themselves in rescue due to temperament & health issues). So I do hope you take the time to educate yourself and not further support such indiscriminate breeding which is doing nothing for the breed.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

*Can't hold my tongue any longer...*



Rukiri said:


> Yup, and I have visted the place personally and it's very nice. The pups have plenty of toys, were always happy and wanted to play.
> 
> * that's great they had toys..but that's not all that it takes for a healthy pup! What about clearances? Vet check ups? Welping area clean?where are they kept? *
> 
> ...


* you checked with the akc..how nice and what did they say? That they had akc numbers? That's nice your dog liked him..but again..not enough!*


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Rukiri said:


> Was a long time family friend, asked that same question when I was there checking it out.
> 
> I will say this, mine loves to cuddle and play.
> 
> ...


* sorry no one in their right mind would consider them for hunting..because you would want to know if there is a potential hip issues .. These people are BYB all the way. *


I really wish this thread could be closed. Supporting a BYB is not a good thing and you clearly either are ignorant to this fact or you still have ALOT to learn!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

*face palm*


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Rukiri said:


> If I was buying a show dog, I certainly wouldn't buy here, but for hunting/companion no problem.


REALLY??

A hunting dog needs to have the best structure possible to stand up to the wear and tear and pounding that comes with working afield. The best way to make sure that happens is with good breeding done by people who don't take shortcuts. 

When I looked at the website there were a couple of things that bothered me right off the bat. First was a serious lack of information on their dogs. Second was the use of APRI. Breeders who use APRI or CKC (Continental Kennel Club) do so because they either can't obtain a clear registration with the AKC, or they don't have breeding rights on the dogs they're using (AKC Limited Registration). This screams of a serious lack of ethical behaviour on the part of the breeder, and brings into question just how trustworthy are these folks? 

When you're making decisions about who to do business with, you're always better off dealing with those who do everything above board without cutting corners.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Rukiri,

I'm sorry, but I think you have fallen for a BYB, perhaps only because of a lack of knowledge. AKC papers mean nothing - they are not a guarantee of health; they are not a certification of clearances done on the mother and father; they are not a certification in any way that a breeder is legit. Friendly people aren't either. Nor is price. 

I'm sure your puppy is sweet and loving. That's great, and I hope he makes a good pet. If he gets sick down the road, I hope you will be able to provide the care he needs. You have him now and that's all that matters. 

But coming here and singing the virtues of this breeder is just not on. I, too, hope you will stick around and read some of the great info on the board about choosing a breeder.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Rukiri said:


> ...they do it part time, but want to grow over time to the point where that's all they do.


Oh, joy...:uhoh:


----------



## Rukiri (Feb 16, 2012)

I did not go with them but there was other breeders in Minnesota that I was going to check out.


----------

